# Fettpresse



## cubebiker (30. Juli 2009)

Hi,

bei meinem 951 war so ein Adapter dabei, wahrscheinlich für eine Fettpresse, um die Lager schmieren zu können. Der local Baumarkt konnte mir aber nichts anbieten, in das der kleine Adapter rein passt oder was vorne auch nur annähernd so aussieht wie der Adapter. Was habt ihr da genommen oder woher habt ihr die Fettpresse (Bezugsquelle)...
Würde gerne die Lager nach einer Woche DauerDH in den Alpen mal abschmieren...


----------



## haha (30. Juli 2009)

santacruz efix nochmal hat das ding im programm. zumindest als händler bekommt man so ein teil. ruf mal bei shocktherapy an, ich bin mir sicher, dass die das auch endverbrauchern geben. die scheuen auch nicht den direkten endkundenkontakt..
was mich auch mal interessieren würde, das könntest du mal bitte erklären: wohin wandert das alte fett? sind die lager offen ohne dichtung und man wischt das fett danach einfach ab oder haben die ne dichtung und irgendwann muss man sozusagen den abfalleimer leeren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (30. Juli 2009)

abwischen....auf jeden... wodurch das fett läuft: kp.


----------



## Crak (31. Juli 2009)

das ist doch nur für leute, die zu faul sind das ding auseinander zu nehmen und 1000mal gründlicher zu reinigen. Ich werde meins nicht benutzen.


----------



## houtbay (31. Juli 2009)

haha schrieb:


> santacruz efix nochmal hat das ding im programm. zumindest als händler bekommt man so ein teil. ruf mal bei shocktherapy an, ich bin mir sicher, dass die das auch endverbrauchern geben. die scheuen auch nicht den direkten endkundenkontakt..
> was mich auch mal interessieren würde, das könntest du mal bitte erklären: wohin wandert das alte fett? sind die lager offen ohne dichtung und man wischt das fett danach einfach ab oder haben die ne dichtung und irgendwann muss man sozusagen den abfalleimer leeren?



Das alte Fett kommt an der Seite raus. Einfach abwischen.


----------



## haha (31. Juli 2009)

houtbay schrieb:


> Das alte Fett kommt an der Seite raus. Einfach abwischen.



d.h., die lager haben wie vermutet keine dichtungen, sind an der seite offen?


----------



## houtbay (31. Juli 2009)

haha schrieb:


> d.h., die lager haben wie vermutet keine dichtungen, sind an der seite offen?



Haben schon Dichtungen, aber bei dem Druck, den die Presse aufbaut, kommt das Fett trotzdem raus. Sonst würde andersrum bei gedichteten Lagern ein Hochdruckreiniger niemals Probleme machen.


----------



## haha (31. Juli 2009)

aha, ok, das leuchtet ein. man muss dann halt wohl die dichtungen wieder neu draufdrücken, schätze ich.


----------



## cubebiker (10. August 2009)

So, die Manitou Prep M Presse kann da Fett reindrücken. 
Passt also und das Motorex Fett ist auch sehr gut.
Nun aber eine Frage:
Wenn ich Fett da rein presse, kommt im unteren Lager nur rechts und im oberen nur links "altes" Fett raus. Ist das OK so oder muss ich die Seite an der nichts raus kommt etwas lockern...?


----------

